# Miniteich und kommender Winter



## Goldfischteich (30. Juli 2011)

Hallo, jetzt hab ich die nächste Frage als "Teichneuling" und will euch aber auch endlich mal den "Teich" vorstellen.
Das "Becken" ist bis auf einige cm in der Erde eingelassen. Pflanzen und eine Solarfilterpumpe (Wasserspiel) sind drin. Ebenso Schnecken, einmal hab ich einen Frosch im Gras gesehen. Die Holzumrahmung wurde gebaut, da Krähen, Tauben und auch die Katze das Wasser und meine enthaltenden Schnecken und Pflanzen und was sonst noch sich so ansiedelt mehr als interessant fanden und ich eine Zerstörung verhindern wollte.
Nach und nach soll außen herum noch begrünt werden.

Auch wenn wir jetzt noch (jedenfalls theoretisch) Sommer haben, Herbst und Winter werden kommen und ich mache mir schon meine Gedanken wie ich das Wasser eisfrei halten kann damit mir meine Schnecken etc. nicht kaputt gehen.
Meine Idee war oben drauf Plexiglasplatten drauf zu legen als Schutz vorm komplett durchfrieren plus ein Stück Styrophyr auf dem Wasser. Entweder komplett oder nur rechts und links und in der Mitte quasi offen lassen. Weiß nicht in wie weit wie viel Sauerstoff dran muss bzw. das es ausreichend ist. Die hintere Seite die jetzt noch offen zu sehen ist wird noch geschlossen.
Nehme auch gerne anderen Ideen entgegen, habe auch schon einiges im Forum darüber gelesen.
Eventuell gibt es ja auch noch Dinge die beachtet werden müssen.

Vielen Dank.
Anbei die Bilder, u.a. auch ein Foto meiner Sauerstoffpflanze, wo ich im anderen Thread nicht wußte wie sie heißt.


----------



## Annett (1. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Hi.

Deine "Sauerstoffpflanze" heißt auf deutsch __ Papageienfeder.
Zur Überwinterung des Minis kann ich nicht viel Sagen. Mörtelwannen halten das Durchfrieren zumeist gut aus. Allerdings Deine z.T. nicht winterharten Pflanzen weniger.
Die Papageienfeder muss zum Überwintern so tief stehen, dass sie nicht durchfrieren kann. 
__ Schnecken vertragen Eis recht gut. 
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/32805


----------



## Goldfischteich (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Hallo Annett, lieben Dank für deine Antwort.

Schön das ich jetzt weiß wie meine Wasserpflanze heißt, die hat sich richtig gut "eingelebt" und ausgebreitet.

Das die Schwimmpflanzen "raus" müssen hatte ich schon gelesen. Die Papageienfeder möchte ich drinnen lassen, sprich aufgrund dessen möchte ich versuchen meinen Mini so frei zu halten und zu schützen das er nicht durchfriert.

Wieviel Sauerstoff (also wenn ich ihn halt teilweise abdecke) braucht denn das Wasser und Inhalt im Winter ? Das es nicht ohne geht ist ja logisch.


----------



## Eugen (2. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Hi N.N.



Goldfischteich schrieb:


> Wieviel Sauerstoff (also wenn ich ihn halt teilweise abdecke) braucht denn das Wasser und Inhalt im Winter ? Das es nicht ohne geht ist ja logisch.



Klar,geht das ohne Sauerstoff. 
Bei mir friert die __ Papageienfeder ein und treibt im späten Frühjahr auch wieder aus.
Für alle Fälle nehme ich im Herbst immer einige Triebe raus,stecke sie in einen Topf,fülle den mit Wasser und stelle das ganze in den keller zum überwintern.
hat bis jetzt immer funktioniert.


----------



## Goldfischteich (4. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Ich möchte schon gern verhindern das mein Teich durchfriert, irgendwie behagt mir der Gedanke nicht das meine Schnecken da "gefrostet" werden. Da werd ich schon versuchen da mir was zu bauen.

Wie sieht es denn mit Pflanzen generell zurück schneiden etc. aus ?
Hab jetzt die Tage festgestellt das meine Papageienfeder sich rasend ausbreitet.


----------



## Dachfrosch (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*



Goldfischteich schrieb:


> Ich möchte schon gern verhindern das mein Teich durchfriert, irgendwie behagt mir der Gedanke nicht das meine __ Schnecken da "gefrostet" werden.



Meine Teiche frieren immer komplett zu und den Schnecken macht das überhaupt nichts aus! Nur dein Frosch wird das nicht überstehen, fürchte ich....


----------



## Bebel (5. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Hallo

Ich kann auch nur bestätigen, dass den __ Schnecken auch bei starkem Frost nichts passiert. Je nachdem wie hart der Winter wird, wird die __ Papageienfeder wohl erfrieren. Die Idee mit den Ablegern ist doch nicht schlecht. 

Den Frosch solltest Du auf keinen Fall im Miniteich überwintern lassen. 

Wenn Du wirklich verhindern willst, dass der Mini zufriert, mußt Du wohl eine Art Minigewächshaus mit elektrischem Frostwächter darüber stellen. Die Frage ist dann nur was ist teurer - die Anschaffungs und Energiekosten oder ein bis zwei neue Pflanzen im Frühjahr?

Ein Tipp - nimm doch einfach einheimische winterharte Pflanzen.

LG Bebel


----------



## Goldfischteich (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Danke für eure ganzen Anregungen.

So ganz schlüssig was ich machen werde bin ich noch nicht gesteh ich .
Ableger von der Papageienfeder werd ich definitiv machen. Hatte vorher eine Wasserpest und Hornkraut drin, die sind irgendwie "kaputt" gegangen und haben sich nicht gut gemacht. 

Wie siedle ich aber den Frosch aus/um ?

Abdecken etc. scheint tatsache sehr aufwendig zu sein, eventuell fällt mir da noch etwas ein. Wie sieht es denn mit der Sauerstoffversorung aus wenn ich ein "Zelt" drüber baue ? Das ist dann ja mehr oder weniger luftdicht abgeschlossen .

Danke jedenfalls das man hier so viele "Laienfragen" stellen kann ohne geköpft zu werden.
Nach dem ersten Winter hab ich hoffentlich das Grundwissen raus.


----------



## ONYX (7. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*



Goldfischteich schrieb:


> Wie siedle ich aber den Frosch aus/um ?



Ich würde den Frosch einfach frei lassen. Der kommt bestimmt nächstes Jahr wieder. 

LG


----------



## Goldfischteich (8. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Miniteich und kommender Winter*

Der ist frei , hält sich aber immer wieder hier auf.


----------

